# Really dark orange blossom honey



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm in FL right now on a vaca, just purchased some orange blossom honey...from a tourist trap, but with a local company's label on it. It's marked as orange blossom, but is unbelievably dark and strong. The finish on the taste is almost everso slightly molassesy, it's really strong. When I picked up the bottle at the store I thought I'd never seen orange blossom honey that dark, and now I'm really questioning if it's orange blossom honey. Any thoughts on what it might be? Wondering what else in Florida may have been blooming during the orange blossom that could've been put in the hive during that bloom. Or do you think the company may have mislabelled it? Or does orange really get this dark? Just really curious.

Thanks as always.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

This years citrus honey was Water White. It's possible you got citrus honey that was overheated but more than likely you paid a premium for crap honey. True citrus honey smells like the groves do when they are in full bloom. The smell is a little perfumey smelling. The smell will stay for about a year after it is harvested.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

We had the lightest orange blossom honey this year than I have seen in many years. Many of my customers said the same thing. The freeze we had this winter really knocked back the other wildflowers which normally grow in the groves during the orange bloom like spanish needle which tends to darken the honey some. Ive questioned some of the "dark" orange blossom i have seen on the shelves also, but I cant speak for those beekeepers, the areas they were working, and what else might have been blooming.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We did not get anything dark all year on the left coast. You could read the back of the label on wildflower! They are bringing in real light, almost yellow now. I am tempted to take it and give them sugar syrup.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Seems to me you got the old tourist treatment. Orange was extremely light this year. Those tourist will buy anything these days!!


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

No kidding, we're dumb  ! Thanks all. I sort of figured that was probably what happened, just someone dumping off something they didn't want and putting an orange blossom label on it so he could put it in this citrus place. I'll keep all the names to myself, but I've emailed the store because I think they're pretty reputable and that they wouldn't want this to be the case, so I just told them about it and that I think they may want to look for a new supplier.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi suttonbeeman, I'd rather go the other way with it, check your PM. Thanks.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I think your key words were "...from a tourist trap. I got some honey at one there labeled
as mixed tropical flowers. It was probably 95% Avocado. Very dark, and strong. The people who like avocado honey really like it, but many don't. And to label it's floral sources as a long list of tropical flowers and avocado didn't seem the right thing to me either. But the label was very pretty.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Avacado...never would've thought of that, but I can really see that being the case. 

So I take back my "tourist trap" comment...well, not completely, cause the store was a very touristy citrus place. I emailed the store and told them about the honey not being what it should be and the owner was so appreciative he's offered to send me some free citrus, so there's an owner who wants to have quality in his store. I placed a nice citrus order with him, cause that's what they do, and I trust him with doing right by his customers now.

Thanks for all the replies everyone.


----------



## Adelabella (Sep 18, 2014)

Laurence Hope said:


> I think your key words were "...from a tourist trap. I got some honey at one there labeled
> as mixed tropical flowers. It was probably 95% Avocado. Very dark, and strong. The people who like avocado honey really like it, but many don't. And to label it's floral sources as a long list of tropical flowers and avocado didn't seem the right thing to me either. But the label was very pretty.



Hello!

I'm actually LOOKING for this elusive "dark, orange blossom honey." While it may seem off-putting to some, it happens to be my father's favorite, and something he's raved about for as long as I can remember. Now, I'm not sure the honey we have is 100% orange blossom, as many have pointed out that O. B. honey is typically quite light in color, but this honey (he bought a five-gallon bucket of it in Florida) is DEFINITELY citrusy. 

Does anyone following this thread have an idea where I could find some honey similar to this family favorite? Ours is dark as molasses, rich in flavor, very aromatic, and has a citrusy thread.

Thank you!
-A


----------



## Adelabella (Sep 18, 2014)

The honey I'm looking for tastes citrusy, but is as dark as this buckwheat honey:
http://www.amazon.com/Gunters-Pure-Buckwheat-Honey-16/dp/B0037JQPUU/ref=pd_bxgy_gro_img_y


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

I think there's a lot of monkey business that goes on in the honey trade with some folks, buying cheap honey from somewhere else, and re-labelling it. I know a local "beekeeper" who sells "local" wildflower honey. Only problem is, he doesn't own any bees any more. :scratch:


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

Adelabella.
Avocado is very dark and has a molasses after taste to it.
I would offer to sell you some but I get over a $100 a gallon in the local farmers markets and shipping would be be another $50 or $60


----------

